# Roland PNC-1200 Driver - Windows 7?



## bloodsweatandink (Jun 23, 2008)

I know it is probably a long shot but the only drivers I can find for the Roland Cutter PNC-1200 is XP and below. I am running Windows 7 64 bit.

Anyone know if there is a driver out there compatible? I really don't want to hook up yet another computer in my shop (running out of space).

Thanks!


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Man, I have a PNC-1200 purchased new in like 1997 ish? The thing just wont die, so - I keep an XP laptop up and running just to drive it.

I dont know how well any of the Parallel to USB converters work on the PNC's but I think that would be the issue. Roland sells a cutting program for $70 that supports the legacy machines (comes free with a new machine). I haven't tried it yet but Im sure a call to one of their sales staff would get you an answer for the compatibility.

When I was at the ISS in Long Beach earlier this year the guys from Roland looked at me like a deer in the headlights when I told them I was running a PNC-1200. I replied with 'im not replacing it until it breaks'.


----------



## bloodsweatandink (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL good to know! Yeah I bought a bunch of printing equipment and they through in the 1200 and an embroidery machine. Both worth like a charm. I went ahead and setup an old computer running XP to use it. Works perfect. I simply take my vector, use the Cut Studio Illustrator plugin and it cuts immediately. Crazy how simply yet beautiful it works.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

That is one of the good things about the Roland Cutters they last forever! You might try using the GX-300 driver in Windows 7. The thing I found out about the drivers and cutters years ago was as long as you were using a driver for the same size cutter you could get it to work, however Roland will not support it. I would recommend the CutStudio program by Roland it gives you good control over what you are doing. I would also recommend using the cutter with a USB to parallel convertor cord. I just got a new laptop running Windows 7 but have not had a chance to try my CM-300 on it yet. I will post if I run into problems. 

Here is the link to the Japan site cutting you may have to scroll down to the GX 300 driver on the page. 
Hope this helps


----------

